# The August, Pocketpredator.com International Shooting Contest



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

The PocketPredator.com internet slingshot shooting contest.
This contest is open to ANYBODY on the planet, no restrictions on location, age or sex.
Contest runs from August 5, 2011 - August 27, 2011 6pm CST.
NOTE, if you have won a contest in the past you are not eligible to compete for the top prize, but you may still enter videos and be eligible for the 2nd and 3rd place prize drawings.

THREE ways to win!
First prize is a custom slingshot worth over $100.00 and entry into the top ten shooters $50.00 drawing.
Second prize... the top ten shooters will have their names put into a "hat" and a random draw will occur. The name drawn will recieve $50.00 via paypal... This way it's possible to win both the custom slingshot and the $50.00!
The third way to win... simply put up a video of you on youtube shooting at the target and under the conditions shown (you don't even have to hit the thing).... EVERY video counts as one entry and one chance to win another $50.00 drawing. A person can enter as many times as they wish, and every video counts as an entry!
So if you're extremely gifted as a shooter and you're lucky as well... it's possible to win the custom slingshot, win the top 10 shooters drawing AND win the entry video drawing too!

Requirements to make it count as an official entry video:

One official target printed out from http://www.pocketpre...gshotTarget.gif or you can use the target below, or download the attached pdf. Save to your computer and print full size or simply put your mouse cursor over the picture below, right click and select "Print Picture" from the popup menu.
A barrier of some sort set at a minimum of 33' from the target.
A way to prove the distance.
You must stand behind the barrier.
You must shoot 10 shots.
Ammo should be .60 cal and smaller, to big and the paper is punched to much to tell anything.
Everything must be a continuous video shot, no pauses or stops, unedited and in frame.
Contest ends August 27, 2011 at 6 pm Central Standard Time.

On the video, You must state your name and what you're shooting for, "the pocketpredator.com shooting contest". You must show the unpunched paper target and the target must be dated and signed BEFORE shooting. This is essential if we go to a monthly contest as if a person gets a perfect target done... he shouldn't be able to enter the same video month after month, the date being there helps to prevent viewer "confusion".
The target and you standing behind the barrier must be in frame when shooting.
On the line shots will count as the higher value. Just like if you're shooting at a gong and you hit the edge... it still counts as a hit.

If this doesn't print out properly for you, you can download and printout the .pdf from the website


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hi Bill. So, here we go again. My quest for perfect score will continue. Thanks for the slingshot and check out my Unboxing topic.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm in again


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

l


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

My hand is still bad, can i use my rifle instead ha ha


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

That does bring up an interesting point Jeff... I'm also thinking about having an unlimited/open shootout class. That would allow slingshot "rifles" and "bows" (any rubber band or tube powered weapon) and any kind of sighting system you think would give you an advantage... the only limitations being:
1) you must be standing when you shoot
2) the device must be held
3) weapon has no contact with the ground or other support structure when firing (no benchresting, no support other than your own body)
4) weapon must fire ball ammo of .50 caliber or smaller.
5) rubber must be the primary propulsion force... it can't initiate an air piston or something, the rubber must be attached to a pouch or string of some sort that is pushing/pulling the projectile

In this contest, regular pocket type slingshots all the way to the most sophisticated looking high tech rocket launcher looking things can be used... with only the limitations above in place.
This would make an extremely interesting contest I think... and it would be interesting to see how an expert with a regular pocketable slingshot would fare against all comers!

BTW... I would compete in this one... it's just TO tempting!


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

I was hoping to enter this month but my hand is still very bad, i can shoot with my left hand but no were near as good, i mite have a go for a bit of fun, see if i can hit the paper, jeff


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Will get some tagets soon!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I wanted to ask what is the diameter of .60 cal ammo? I'll enter the contest. So I want to know


----------



## Hit and run (May 14, 2011)

.60 cal is 0.6 inch or 15.24 mm

(constructing out door catchbox... )


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

?


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

9.5mm is less than .4 inch so that will be good for the comp ammo


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Got to get some practice and I'll post the video in a few days


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Just recorded a video, I will post it soon. With 13 points...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

This month ... i get serious. lol.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok here it is...
My first entry. I have another two videos which i'll upload tomorrow




a picture of result


----------



## Tobse (Nov 4, 2010)

jeff, i want to see your result! ask bill if you can paint a rat on the target


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Second entry.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

First for August.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice shooting aras!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Also very nice beanflip! Hopefully my ammo will be here tomorrow so I can enter this weekend.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Welcome Aras and good job! Natural Fork, looking forward to your participation.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Welcome Aras and good job! Natural Fork, looking forward to your participation.


I participate every month ... but never do very well. But even just participating is fun!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Third Entry here. The video was filmed yesterday


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

What can you win with the third way?
Edit: woops, misread the answer


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Beanflip said:


> Welcome Aras and good job! Natural Fork, looking forward to your participation.


Thanks. We are contestants at Bill Hays contest with Bill Hays slingshots







I use the polymer ranger.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Aras nice to see another shooting video up.. great job

LGD


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

g


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent shooting guys!

Aras, everytime you shoot it looks like you're improving... and Beanflip... 25 on your first try with a new frame... incredible!

August:
Name - Entries - Best score
Aras - 3 entries - top 20
Beanflip - 1 entries - top 25


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here we go!




Score *24*
1/2" steel really makes a mess of the target!
How do you get the video to show up in the post?


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

M_J said:


> How do you get the video to show up in the post?


I don't know I just post the link and it shows up automatically


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ha! Thanks Bill! I'll try to film a video or two today again.
The bands I got with the polymer ranger are a bit tough for me. At the end of shooting session my hands are shaking when I'm shooting that beast. I might need to change em.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

M J Right click the pic/video copy url and paste in your reply,click only once or you'll just paste the link WCDB helped me with this only the other day

Great shooting BTW guys


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Gotta go over the 20. Got another video with 20 points.
Edit. Uhh... I have another 3 videos to upload. Two under 20 points and one 20. My shooting isn't that good for sure


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

M_J said:


> Here we go!
> http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage
> Score *24*
> 1/2" steel really makes a mess of the target!
> How do you get the video to show up in the post?


put the media tags around the link I cannot show you because it will try to link something ... hmm. Actually Aaron made a post about forum tags. Should be examples in there.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

M_J said:


> Here we go!
> http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage
> Score *24*
> 1/2" steel really makes a mess of the target!
> How do you get the video to show up in the post?


You're the man! Can't wait to get a natural from my trade. I wonder If I can do that with a natural. I'm starting to think that static target shooting isn't for me. I'm something like dgui


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Aras you might cut those bands a little... they are 1" wide now, cutting them to 3/4" wide will only sacrifice a little speed but it will gain you a LOT of accuracy.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

NaturalFork said:


> Here we go!
> http://www.youtube.c...ayer_detailpage
> Score *24*
> 1/2" steel really makes a mess of the target!
> How do you get the video to show up in the post?


put the media tags around the link I cannot show you because it will try to link something ... hmm. Actually Aaron made a post about forum tags. Should be examples in there.
[/quote]
Yeah that would be another way


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Aras you might cut those bands a little... they are 1" wide now, cutting them to 3/4" wide will only sacrifice a little speed but it will gain you a LOT of accuracy.


is there any way of removing the pouch fast? or I need to cut that? thanks for the suggestion
edit. I'll make a new bandset with a magnetic pouch and the width you said hope it helps.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Another entry. Sorry for the playing kids voices in the background








http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/4699/fourph.jpg


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

And another one




http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/9057/fiveph.jpg


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Keep trying Aras. This has been a frustrating task for me to at times. You are doing fine. Pace yourself and keep practicing. My personal goal is to get a perfect 30. It is a physical and mental challenge. It takes discipline.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

dont give up aras, you are doing very well, is nice to meet new people, and furthermore, younger than me.

Next week i'll upload my entry and some entrys of my father,he is more encouraged than ever to win the championship this month.

best regards to all


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for your words, guys. I'll be making these videos until I get bored.







It's raining now, so I can't practice. Just prepared a 2.25 inch target for practicing.
Aras


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here is an entry and a band break. Check it out.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Hope you can see the cuts in the tag end of the pouch tie.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

v


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Beanflip said:


> Here is an entry and a band break. Check it out.


In an archery contest I'd have called the Judge on the shot at 6 o'clock - it looked like it touched the line to me which would make a score of 27.
Excellent shooting - your maximum is on its way!


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wall of videos.
Sixth entry





Seventh entry
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5pXGyq1jC0[/media]
http://img220.images...984/sevenph.jpg

Eighth entry
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLnL8bNIguk[/media]
http://img37.imagesh...386/eightph.jpg

Ninth entry
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jK7Wpubvfo0


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im going to try get i ttf shooter this week will be posting a entery then


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

This is not a legal entry as I am not allowed to enter I have not measured it either but this is Bill's predator target I just cannot get it to print correctly so this is just a bit of fun as i have not shot for a while.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> This is not a legal entry as I am not allowed to enter I have not measured it either but this is Bill's predator target I just cannot get it to print correctly so this is just a bit of fun as i have not shot for a while.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=MsSC3qXkB4c


you should train me


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm a bit shocked at the lack of entries even though i'm not allowed to enter for the top prize of a slingshot, all entries no matter how good are entered into a raffle for $50.00 dollars surely thats not to be sniffed at, the only reason for my lack of entries is due to the work load at home and black ink for my printer I think I got sold an empty cartridge, I have purchased another and will find out when it arrives if this is the problem.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Didn't make any entries for a few days, grandpa has died.







Although, I'll make a few soon. Maybe I'll get a new camera until 27th of August and try the new filming thing.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes Hawk, I have to agree. This is setup about as easy as you can get to win something... no matter how good a shooter you are or aren't, you can win.
We've had a fair amount of people saying they're going enter and there's plenty of time left... so guess we'll see.

If more than 7 don't enter, then I'll only run this for one more month since it's already been posted that I'll do so.

Honestly I don't know how we could make it easier than what it is and still retain a modicum of fairness for all participants.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I don't understand too, It's so easy to win here. You just need to post a few videos and there's a big chance to win! That's why I am here


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

here is my father entry: 29 points


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Gaboxolo, nice shooting. But since you won the last competition, you are ineligible to win the top prize this month? Am I right?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

That is not Gaboxolo it is his father Chanquete you boys have your work cut out now good luck.


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. After many attempts, I finally got a score worth cheering about! And I do cheer plenty in the video! Score of 27 points here. It is funny that my curious neighbor keeps poking his head over the bush in the back of the video to see what the heck I am doing...slingshots aren't exactly popular here in Potomac, MD. The noise at 2:05 in the video wasn't as deep as the others...it had me confused until I realized the ball had gone through the bullseye then out the other side of the box, thus hitting the bar of the chair and making a clinky noise. I am happy with 27 points!






Thanks for holding this contest Bill! I am gaining good experience. Hope I win!


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

the man of the video is my father, his nickname is "chanquete", not me.

the problem is he dont know to make a forum account, thats why i record and upload the video to my youtube channel and i post his video from my account.

My real entry i will upload it soon

I know, for sure, that this month and the following months i will not eligible for the top prize, but i record me anyway


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> That is not Gaboxolo it is his father Chanquete you boys have your work cut out now good luck.


Then he must create a different account than gaboxolo because the rules state that if a user, in this case gaboxolo, has won the top prize once, he can not win again.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I can tell that's Gaboxolo's father and not him, so the video counts.

August:
Name - Entries - Best score
Aras - 9 entries - top 20
Beanflip - 5 entries - top 26
MJ - 1 entries - top 24
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 29
brianmitchell66 - 1 entries - top 27
Hawk -


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

So the video counts, eh? Man, I thought I had it with a 27! Guess not! That means back outside to attempt a 29 or 30 (probably won't happen but one can hope)! Time to get shooting.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Aw man,, I hope this continues... I am on a busy work schedule til the end of Sept.. 10hr days 6 day weeks.. so i have no time to record a video to standard until then..

SO WE NEED MORE ENTRIES

LGD


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

im getting my dad to take a usb stick tommorrow hopfully i wll get about 15


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

and how come in every1s vid they look closer to the target than i do whn standing at 33 ft


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Waiting for more targets.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

and how come in every1s vid they look closer to the target than i do whn standing at 33 ft

"perhaps they have longer arms lol"


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Britains tape measures may be messed up


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This seal sniper has me so close to that 30 I can taste it.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are three entries I had not put up yet. Numbers 2,3,and 4. No score improvements.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

I think I'll get my new camera on 19th of august. I'll try it then with a few entries


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Another entry: 











the score is world record
And nother one: 



 (still processing)


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

You're having fun and that's important... as the more evolved the being the more the need for play.
That being said... at the point of release, on most of your shots, it almost looks like you're getting ready to fall down. There's movement as you lean to your right. To help this out a little you might concentrate on getting a good and stable base by spreading your feet just a touch more, put about 60% of your weight on the front leg and maybe even lock out the knee.
Also, on release of your pouch you tend to drop your hand and elbow some... you might try pulling back as you release to keep everything in line... just a few tips that might help you there!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been so extremely busy. I hope to get at least one video in this weekend.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Is anyone preparing for September? I think Bill is looking for a challenge.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I'd love for as many people as possible to enter in September... bring on the slingshot rifles etc and let's see if they can beat a lil ole pocket shooter.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Bill Hays said:


> I'd love for as many people as possible to enter in September... bring on the slingshot rifles etc and let's see if they can beat a lil ole pocket shooter.


I think those rifles are going to get blown away


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

getting annoyed now he has lost the usb at work so he could not print attemp 2


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

getting annoyed now he has lost the usb at work so he could not print attempt
2


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are a few entries I have been using your striker s/shot it shoots great





 27 points





 28 points





 28 points





 28 points





 29 points

I ran out of targets so thats it for tonight I will get some more printed.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

hawk2009 said:


> I'd love for as many people as possible to enter in September... bring on the slingshot rifles etc and let's see if they can beat a lil ole pocket shooter.


I think those rifles are going to get blown away















[/quote]
With you in it I dare say you're correct









[edit] i really mean this guys: I wish only I had a garden to shoot in,I'd be here even though I would not win I'd be here,good luck to you all ...sniper


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Hawk!!!! I watched and enjoyed your first entry and then - Horror of horrors - when I tried to watch the others I got a 'Sorry, this video is private' message and wasn't allowed to watch.
Please 'unprivatise' these videos so I can watch them,
Thanks


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

does any1 in the uk fancy letting me buy about 13 sheets of this target of sent in a large envelope should be fine with a piece of card board in the envelope


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

i really want to enter but cant get them printed now


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Mckee, your nearest cyber cafe should be able to print one off for you. Then to the nearest shop where you can photocooy them for cheap.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Jacktrevally said:


> Mckee, your nearest cyber cafe should be able to print one off for you. Then to the nearest shop where you can photocooy them for cheap.


Or your local library about 5p a copy


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

maljo said:


> Hawk!!!! I watched and enjoyed your first entry and then - Horror of horrors - when I tried to watch the others I got a 'Sorry, this video is private' message and wasn't allowed to watch.
> Please 'unprivatise' these videos so I can watch them,
> Thanks


You should be able to watch them now


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Excellent shooting Hawk - but that's what we expect from you - thanks for freeing up your videos


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting everyone!
Okay here's what I have right now (remember Hawk's doesn't count for 1st place only for the draws) if there are any mistakes or updates I missed, let me know!

August:
Name - Entries - Best score
Aras - 11 entries - top 20
Beanflip - 5 entries - top 26
MJ - 1 entries - top 24
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 29
brianmitchell66 - 1 entries - top 27
Hawk - 5 entries - top 29


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are three more then the band snapped near the pouch i'm after a thirty pointer with Bill's striker getting close but not close enough, I will get it sorted and shoot some more.





 27 points





 28 points





 28 points


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Three more video's no 30 pointer maybe tomorrow the band snapped again so I have to repair it first.




 27 points





 27 points





 28 points


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

A few more entries through the day inbetween decorating





 28 points





 28 points





 29 points





 29 points





 29 points


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey, hawk is putting them like growing mushrooms, better take some targets for myself to waste.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are four more entries why is no one putting up video's i'm not eligable to win first prize but the more entries you post the better your chance of claiming the second prize ?????.





 28 points





 29 points





 29 points





 28 points

I am going to change the pouch and put one of my own on as im more familiar with the feel and grip. Hopefully I will be able to shoot a little later on today and post some more videos bye for now.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't know Hawk... when there's a contest for naming a slingshot or simple giveaways are put up... and winning depends on the whim of the person putting on the contest and not the skill or dedication of the participant.... you get entrants galore.
But when there's a contest that depends on skill and or dedication, and _actually_ getting out and shooting a slingshot... very few are willing to get out and do something.

I know that I personally enter and or support every contest where shooting and or dedication to purpose is involved and stay away from giveaways... guess you, I and a few others are in the minority... shame. You'd think on the "World's largest slingshot enthusiast forum" there'd be many, many shooters who'd like to participate in an actual skill based shooting contest.

What's more than a little irritating is you can't say it's because people can't video themselves shooting or they're to shy... they have done that, and some do it practically every day. It'd be great to see if these guys are really as good as they are trying to act like or if they're simply putting up the one good video out of many failures... which would make sense as the simple tournament format we have here quickly separates "the wheat from the chaff".

Here's the current scores, in no particular order. If there's a mistake let me know and I'll correct it:

August:
Name - Entries - Best score
Aras - 11 entries - top 20
Beanflip - 5 entries - top 26
MJ - 1 entries - top 24
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 29
brianmitchell66 - 1 entries - top 27
Hawk - 20 entries - top 29


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

That's your opinion sir!

But bare in mind that some don't like to participate in competitions! I myself is not a good shooter but I'm here to learn!

I don't like competition and that's fine if others want to compete. I just like the fun of it! May be members have their own reason why they don't want to enter.

And let me yell you that a competition doesn't automatically tell you how good you are at something. Some people do better when enjoying a sport than in a competition.

I may be new in that slingshot thing but I enjoy another sport where I have met and been trained by the best in the world and still don't compete in any competition. I do it for the enjoyment of the sport. Not all people see a competition as a good manner to prove themself.

Well, that's my opinion.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Sorry I haven't entered more. I've been switching up slingshots alot, trying new things and doing alot of "fun shooting". I'll do my best to get a couple vids up this week.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Jacktrevally said:


> That's your opinion sir!
> 
> But bare in mind that some don't like to participate in competitions! I myself is not a good shooter but I'm here to learn!
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you think I might be addressing you? You've been a member for 6 months and from what I can remember haven't ever posted a video.... or competed in anything other than maybe a giveaway.

I'm talking about members who have competed in events and are capable of putting up video... of which there are many. Also members who like to frequently post video of individual shooting feats... so I know they're not camera shy.
Then I speculated that _maybe_ there's actually a LOT of shooting and videoing but only the successes make it to youtube... and an event such as this one will quickly sort it all out.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

M_J said:


> Sorry I haven't entered more. I've been switching up slingshots alot, trying new things and doing alot of "fun shooting". I'll do my best to get a couple vids up this week.


MJ, you and I both know you're a competitor and sometimes life gets in the way of the individual... plus you've already put up a video this month.
What I'm also saying not EVERYBODY on this site can be having life get in the way all at the same time. Certainly there's more than 7 or 8 guys out of over *3000* who have enough spunk to get off their butts and get a video up.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> That's your opinion sir!
> 
> But bare in mind that some don't like to participate in competitions! I myself is not a good shooter but I'm here to learn!
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you think I might be addressing you? You've been a member for 6 months and from what I can remember haven't ever posted a video.... or competed in anything other than maybe a giveaway.

I'm talking about members who have competed in events and are capable of putting up video... of which there are many. Also members who like to frequently post video of individual shooting feats... so I know they're not camera shy.
Then I speculated that _maybe_ there's actually a LOT of shooting and videoing but only the successes make it to youtube... and an event such as this one will quickly sort it all out.
[/quote]

Well, now you made it clear.

And let me tell you that I don't have a chance like you to own a huge garden, a camera, nor a computer let alone Broad band connection. And don;t take this as an excuse or a complaint, I'm just answering the question you asked me!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Life is always going to get in the way if you let it, If you want to do something in life you have to make time, I for one lead a very busy life I have been on holiday for the last two weeks and i'm still working on the bathroom refit. but have made time for play. All work and no play makes Jack a very dull boy here are some more entries I managed to squeeze in.





 28 points





 29 points





 29 points





 29 points





 28 points


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jacktrevally said:


> That's your opinion sir!
> 
> But bare in mind that some don't like to participate in competitions! I myself is not a good shooter but I'm here to learn!
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you think I might be addressing you? You've been a member for 6 months and from what I can remember haven't ever posted a video.... or competed in anything other than maybe a giveaway.

I'm talking about members who have competed in events and are capable of putting up video... of which there are many. Also members who like to frequently post video of individual shooting feats... so I know they're not camera shy.
Then I speculated that _maybe_ there's actually a LOT of shooting and videoing but only the successes make it to youtube... and an event such as this one will quickly sort it all out.
[/quote]

Well, now you made it clear.

And let me tell you that I don't have a chance like you to own a huge garden, a camera, nor a computer let alone Broad band connection. And don;t take this as an excuse or a complaint, I'm just answering the question you asked me!
[/quote]
What sport is that curious.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey hawk,
wait for me....
seriously, gotta put some videos tomorrow








Thanks for the tips, Bill. I think it will really increase my accuracy. *banding up new TTF slingshot*


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

Bill Hays is my GOD, however here goes

people didn't enter this contest because they didn't want to

anything else is speculating


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Ops!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

This was my 22nd attempt. But at this time only my 6 th entry. I may put the others up later. However here is an improvement of 28 points. I am definitely starting to find the place where it all comes together. Hawk, nice job. I look up to you and Bill as great shooters and assets to the forum. Both of you have had a hand in my progress.


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jacktrevally said:


> That's your opinion sir!
> 
> But bare in mind that some don't like to participate in competitions! I myself is not a good shooter but I'm here to learn!
> 
> ...


Why in the world would you think I might be addressing you? You've been a member for 6 months and from what I can remember haven't ever posted a video.... or competed in anything other than maybe a giveaway.

I'm talking about members who have competed in events and are capable of putting up video... of which there are many. Also members who like to frequently post video of individual shooting feats... so I know they're not camera shy.
Then I speculated that _maybe_ there's actually a LOT of shooting and videoing but only the successes make it to youtube... and an event such as this one will quickly sort it all out.
[/quote]

Well, now you made it clear.

And let me tell you that I don't have a chance like you to own a huge garden, a camera, nor a computer let alone Broad band connection. And don;t take this as an excuse or a complaint, I'm just answering the question you asked me!
[/quote]
I have no problem with the way Bill has addressed the people on this forum it's aggressive and sometimes the only way to get a reply is by provoking a reaction it got your attention did it not, but i'm a little confused as to your answer you say you have no broad band ? as far as I know you can only access this forum over the internet so how are you able to be on here, also you say you are trained in a sport by the best if this is so it will have been televised their are no world champions anywhere in the world in any sport that has not been televised, so what is this sport and who are your trainers as I would like to see first hand for myself. I'm not complaining either just curious.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

There's dial up and mobile browsing?


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Jacktrevally said:


> There's dial up and mobile browsing?


Mobile browsing you said you dont have a mobile







what sport is it you train in.please.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

I don't have a computer but have a mobile phone. I access with a mobile.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

About five entries coming... (NEW RECORD!!!)
I have one entry here: 




Tell me if you need better quality to see things... Because I am experimenting with rendering...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ok, took a few tries this morning. Told myself "anything over 20 goes on the board", so here's one with a score of *21*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfzISgGJCCk


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I hope to get a vid up later today.


----------



## 1912 (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is my month entry:






best regards


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh how I wish for peace and quiet like that indoors aswell.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

If I could shoot indoors I would have 30 of these vids up by now.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Twelfth Entry:




Bill, please check the result, I don't know what it is...


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are some more entries.





 28 points





 28 points





 28 points





 28 points





 28 points





 28 points





 29 points





 28 points





 28 points


----------



## mikeishere (Aug 23, 2011)

this lookslike great fun
im new to slingshots and may be participating next month









though i think it would be better if it was like double the distance
more score variation less chance of 2 winners or multiway ties u know


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Another one:




something was wrong with rendering, the sound is earlier then the video...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Well I was forced into a corner, my desire to support this contest, and my current busy work schedule.. well my desires exceeded my needs







.

I didn't want to be left out of another contest, and I want this contest to continue so I used the only time I could do this and gave my hand at night fire









Spoiler: the first two aren't much worth for points 8 and then 2 (with most below the target) but it took me some time to adjust and I recorded it so I am posting it







The third one was impressive to me at least.. and I think I scored anywhere between 16-19






[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qo7CfFT4xAg[/media]

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZkmzMOEspnA


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Wow, night shooting! Nice shooting!


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I take my hat off to you now that is making an effort pitch dark and still gives it a go nice one Geolightduck .


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Here are three more entries.




 28 points





 29 points





 28 points


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks Aras

@Hawk: That comment was much appreciated, especially coming from you. I entered the first month, but after It seems like time kept passing and "tomorrow" was never going to come







So I said "Freak" this I going to get this done!









I have to be honest,, its a small lie that it was "night" fire.. I had to wake up @ 3am to get this done









LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

@Bill PM sent on a possible two new prizes,best I could do for such guys that put so much into this









[edit] Time is running out guys,get your entry in to be in it


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Here are some entries I had not posted yet. 



 



 



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3_PNMqR3aI


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

More!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

More still!


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

Very impressed by LGD's night shooting - put me in mind of all the zen archery myths - let's hope you'll get a chance to shoot at a target you can actually see next month!
And now Beanflip just weighed in with more impressive contributions.
Such dedication makes me ashamed that I haven't managed to get access to a video-cam so I can put in my claim for the wooden spoon award - maybe next month - I've got to keep on looking!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

More previous entries coming but, here is the most important one. 30!


----------



## johnthemarksman (Jul 27, 2011)

nice shooting beanflip and bill i printed out some of the targets but i ran out of gray ink so the 7" part of the target is the right size but isn't colored in can i still use them


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice Job, Beanflip!!
I knew you were going to do it!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats Bean.. I will hopefully join you in a couple more months

Impressive

LGD


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent Beanflip!

August:
Name - Entries - Best score
Aras - 13 entries - top 21
Beanflip - 28 entries - top *30*
MJ - 1 entries - top 24
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 29
brianmitchell66 - 1 entries - top 27
Hawk - 14 entries - top 29
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 29
lightgeoduck - 3 entries - top 16


----------



## maljo (Nov 27, 2010)

*Wonderful Beanflip - a champion appears!*


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey, Bill, I think you've missed one in the previous page...




Or you didn't count it because of the quality?
I could add more entries with quality like that faster


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

make sure to watch on hq (high quality) to see things




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_pJQKc6PRwA


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Good job Aras.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks, I don't know if there's a new record on my new vids. Bill is the judge in here. (Beanflip, let me put some videos before you put 30 more lol)


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

lol at fine print

lgd


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KyZzuQfc3g


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> Excellent Beanflip!
> 
> August:
> Name - Entries - Best score
> ...


 I actually entered twice. Sitll didn't shoot a 30, but every name in the draw helps!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Guys if you will, can you please put the score you shot, or think you shot in the title of the video, please?!?
Honestly there's not enough time in a day to watch every video and I've been trying to keep up... so if you see a mistake on the scoreboard let me know!

August:
Name - Entries - Best score
Aras - 18 entries - top 21
Beanflip - 28 entries - top *30*
MJ - 2 entries - top 24
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 29
brianmitchell66 - 1 entries - top 27
Hawk - 14 entries - top 29
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 29
lightgeoduck - 3 entries - top 16


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Guys if you will, can you please put the score you shot, or think you shot in the title of the video, please?!?
> Honestly there's not enough time in a day to watch every video and I've been trying to keep up... so if you see a mistake on the scoreboard let me know!


No problems Bill... I'll rename the few recent videos with scores.




[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kzlNbKmaUVI
I don't want to really be selfish... But I think I got 22 points on the fourteenth entry. 4 * 3 = 12 5 * 2 = 10 10 + 12 = 22 (one missed out of the target)


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

here are four more with a dissapointing end .





 28 points





 28 points





 29 points





 28 points a disaster Aaargh.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Sorry to see that Hawk. I totally understand your frustration. Shake it off buddy and keep going.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Un-posted entries 21 thru 27


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Alright Guys!
A little more than a day remains... get your entries in!

Here's the scoreboard, again I'm human so it might not be all the way to date... let me know if it's wrong!

August:
Name - Entries - Best score
Aras - 18 entries - top 21
Beanflip - 28 entries - top *30*
MJ - 2 entries - top 24
Chanquete - 1 entries - top 29
brianmitchell66 - 1 entries - top 27
Hawk - 14 entries - top 29
gaboxolo - 1 entries - top 29
lightgeoduck - 3 entries - top 16 (but in the freakin *DARK!*)


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I cannot post anymore entries as it's raining here and iv'e not had time to fix the striker as i'm working twelves including sat & sunday well done Beanflip nice one.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> Alright Guys!
> A little more than a day remains... get your entries in!
> 
> Here's the scoreboard, again I'm human so it might not be all the way to date... let me know if it's wrong!
> ...


I have 21 entries there







+ 5 more coming (TO means twenty one)


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Five more entries here:




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrG8aMaO8vE




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2J6mt1R9jxU




Might be a 22 in there...


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Ok. 30 entries for this month will be enough. Uploading 4 entries...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9lccuBKnKCo




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uTKzkyTFqAk


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

6 and a half hours left!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Last two for me.


----------



## Aras (Apr 2, 2011)

Can't wait to see the results
Hey, check out my 25 pts record. The TSe PP video


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

It is certainly unfortunate that i can't make any videos today due to the hurricane. Looks like I won't be achieving my goal of getting the 30 this month.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Here is my "just for fun" unofficial entry. I had no way to measure since my yard stick disappeared. This is my first time picking up a slingshot all week. Anyway with a score of 16 I am not winning anyway. I just like having fun with these shoots. I hope they continue.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Fun is what it's all about NF. Good to see you getting in some shots.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

ALRIGHT!
This month's contest is OVER.
Beanflip is the WINNER!

I really appreciate all the work and videos you all did, soooooo..... I'm changing the 2nd place payouts a little... hope you don't mind.... EVERYBODY who made an entry video... doesn't matter if it's a top contender or not. PM me your address and you'll be getting a SEAL Sniper slingshot in ballistic resin, just like the one I did the 400' coke can shoot with!


----------



## brianmitchell66 (Jun 20, 2011)

WOW..this is awesome! Thanks so much Bill!!! PM merrily sent!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Bill your generosity astounds me.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

AND you can shoot too!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

That's great Bill! We're all happy as kids at the candy store. You are very generous.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Sorry beanflip! I forgot to congratulate you! Congrats man! Good shooting.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks NF. I can't wait to see everyone shooting their new seals. Congrats to you. Hope you get shoot more often.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I would like to thank Bill and Hawk for their encouragement and instruction. As well as the many members of the forum who have shared so much knowledge.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Congrats Bean...

this was a fun contest.. and I tell you what I have not given up trying for that 30.. I need it at least once









LGD


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Bill Hays said:


> ALRIGHT!
> This month's contest is OVER.
> Beanflip is the WINNER!
> 
> I really appreciate all the work and videos you all did, soooooo..... I'm changing the 2nd place payouts a little... hope you don't mind.... EVERYBODY who made an entry video... doesn't matter if it's a top contender or not. PM me your address and you'll be getting a SEAL Sniper slingshot in ballistic resin, just like the one I did the 400' coke can shoot with!


Wow! what generosity!! congrats everyone and especially bean for getting the 30,well done guys


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Bill Hays said:


> ALRIGHT!
> This month's contest is OVER.
> Beanflip is the WINNER!
> 
> I really appreciate all the work and videos you all did, soooooo..... I'm changing the 2nd place payouts a little... hope you don't mind.... EVERYBODY who made an entry video... doesn't matter if it's a top contender or not. PM me your address and you'll be getting a SEAL Sniper slingshot in ballistic resin, just like the one I did the 400' coke can shoot with!


 Wow!
What an incredible offer!
I bet we get more entries next month








Thanks Bill!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

What is the top prize?


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

Congrats beanfliper lovely 30. Bill that was a cool thing making every entery a winner.


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Crap!

It had been so long since I read the rules I didn't realize I was late. Well I only got a 24 out of 8 the tries today so I wouldn't have won. I may not have won but the ferocious mosquitos won some of my blood.

Oh well, next time.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Congratulations to Beanflip and a great thank to Bill.


----------

